
Reddit Is Being Manipulated by Big Financial Services Companies - seycombi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jaymcgregor/2017/02/20/reddit-is-being-manipulated-by-big-financial-services-companies/#1ea3aae84c92
======
ccvannorman
With fake news, fake comments, and state sponsored reputation campaigns, what
is real any more? It seems like the best strategy is to practice and preach
"Think for yourself and make your own judgements about the world", now more
than ever.

------
enkiv2
Any marketers currently working to manipulate public opinion on HN through the
use of sockpuppet accounts, upvote this comment.

